# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  juego de billetes

## MasterJC

comoceis un juego llamado"obsequio imposible"? en el que se encierra un billete en un estuche transparente que esta cerrado por un candado y que se dan a elegir 5 de 6 llaves y siempre la abre el mago?
a mi me parece genial lo he visto hacer y me gusto
que os parece? :evil:

----------


## juanete

Me gusta es ideal para mentalismo ya que el mago siempre elige la llave a decuada

----------


## MasterJC

sabes donde lo podria conseguir? es que he mirado en tiendamagia.com pero no lo he visto, sabes dondo?
gracias
saludos

----------


## ignoto

Tienes que buscar "el candado de las 7 llaves". 
Lo que mencionas es un juego hecho con este accesorio.

----------


## MasterJC

gracias, ya lo encontre en una tienda de barcelona
saludos

----------


## Yonpiter

A proposito de este hilo, buscando un poquillo por la red he encontrado "el candado de los deseos",  que es un juego que no habia visto nunca... http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-25104284-_JM , y la verdad es que me ha parecido atractivo, pero no lo consigo localizar en españa
¿Sabeis que tal está este juego? y donde lo podría conseguir?
Gracias de antemano

Un saludo majetes magetes

----------


## MasterJC

pues no se, yo he encontrado el juego de el billete y las 4 llaves en una tienda de barcelona
y el juego en si esta muy bien, impresiona bastante
saludos

----------


## Albericu

Hola,yo tengo este juego hace años y siempre va bien,mi consejo es una grandisima charla y que des a cambiar las llaves......como ya lo tienes ya sabes como funciona.....ojo de no ser muy directo.Que te firmen el billete,no sirve para nada pero da un buen ambiente.Salu2

----------

